# Brake light bulb for 99 Jetta?



## Kowgod (Aug 27, 2001)

Hello,
What kind of bulb do I need for the brake light on a 1999 Jetta?
I have read all 5 pages of posts in this forum and have found 3 different answers.
Also, where can I find instructions on how to change it? I don't have a Bently, unfortunately...
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Brake light bulb for 99 Jetta? (Kowgod)*

center-mount, or the cluster mounted light?
i don't know about the center-mount, but for the regular brake light, you are supposed to use P21/5W. i think i got it right.
i have been using 1157 front and rear for some time with no problems though.


----------



## Kowgod (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Brake light bulb for 99 Jetta? (gotta_jet)*

Yes, I meant cluster light, not center mount.
So, where can I buy one of these bulbs? And how much?


----------



## Kowgod (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Brake light bulb for 99 Jetta? (Kowgod)*

Oh yeah, and thanks!


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Brake light bulb for 99 Jetta? (Kowgod)*

you can get them almost anywhere. 
pep boys, other auto chain stores will have both the american bulbs and "european bulbs" wal-mart only has ususally the american bulbs
the american 1157 usually cost $2 a pair and the european P21/5W about $4...


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: Brake light bulb for 99 Jetta? (gotta_jet)*

If it's an early '99 (A3 based) Jetta, then a dual-filament 1157 or 2057 or P21/5W should work. If it's an A4 based Jetta, it's single filament and should be 1156 or 2056 or P21W.


----------



## Kowgod (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Brake light bulb for 99 Jetta? (gti_matt)*

It's an A4 based Jetta. Built 04/99. Thanks for pointing that out!
Thanks everyone.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Brake light bulb for 99 Jetta? (Kowgod)*

ATTN: KOWGOD IMPORTANT!!!
DO NOT USE U.S. NUMBER BULB. Which is rated at 27Watts
Although the US wattage seems close to the OEM spec. the extra heat CAN deform the plastic lens on the housing.
Only use European spec bulbs rated at 21 Watts for the brake lamp. 

Bill


[Modified by golf strom, 3:30 PM 11-28-2002]


----------



## Kowgod (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Brake light bulb for 99 Jetta? (golf strom)*

Ignore my original post I misread golf storms post.
So, doest gti_matt's reply still hold true? Should I use an 1156 or P21W bulb?


[Modified by Kowgod, 2:49 PM 11-28-2002]


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Brake light bulb for 99 Jetta? (Kowgod)*

try to get the P21W bulbs...they are the factory correct bulbs, and $1 or $2 more now is cheaper then new lights if indeed you did melt anything.


----------



## eric.alicea (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Brake light bulb for 99 Jetta? (Kowgod)*

THE NUMBER OF THE BULB IS 7506. YOU MAY GET IT ANYWHERE, ADVANCED AUTOPARTS, NAPA OR PEPBOYS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kowgod (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Brake light bulb for 99 Jetta? (Kowgod)*

Hey All,
So... where can I find a HOW-TO to replace this bulb?
I've done some searching, and checked the MKIV faq.
Any help? Thanks!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Brake light bulb for 99 Jetta? (Kowgod)*

http://www.vwmkiv.com/brakelight.htm


----------



## Kowgod (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Brake light bulb for 99 Jetta? (converted_vw)*

Thank you very much!


----------

